# Battlefield 3 question



## JesseMiller (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting this game, I need an answer. Can buildings and structures in the game be blown up or knocked down like in BFBC 2? lddude:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Short answer... yes.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Just as Ares said.

The longer answer would be all small to medium sized buildings can be completely destroyed :hsd: with the biggest buildings shedding their facades and walls but not the support columns.

It's a great game but the single player is pretty short (~6hrs) so keep that in mind if you're not going to play online.


----------



## JesseMiller (Nov 10, 2011)

Ares said:


> Short answer... yes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbAl5NIFRGQ





I'm sold. :devil: I will get this game this weekend. Sweet! :hsd:


----------



## KGBSteve (Aug 15, 2012)

It is a great game, I spent more hours then my wife would like playing online


----------



## davidthomas (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry friend i not having a much knowledge About this topic so i am unable to say you anything to you regard this topic sorry but when i ever have any knowledge regard's this i wil be surely come back


----------

